# Heart cath with sublcavian, LIMA, grafts, renals & abdominal aortogram



## yayasjfp (May 19, 2010)

How do I code the following, 
Left heart catheterization with left levogram, selective coronary angiogram, selective andiogram of left subclavian artery with visualization of left internal mammary artery. Angiogram of saphaneous vein graft (SVG) to OM2 and angiogram of SVG to diagonial. Abdominal aortogram with visualization of renal arteries and infrarenal aorta and abdominal aneurysm.. Report reads as:
The right femoral artery was entered percutaneously and a French sheath was inserted over a guidewire using the modified Seldinger technique. A French pigtail catheter was advanced to left ventricle. Left ventriculogram was perfromed. Pressures were records in left ventricle and aorta. Diagnostic left and right coronary angiography were performed using French JL4 & JR4 catheters respectively. The pigtainwas positioned in abdominal aorta and abdominal aortogram with visualization of teh renal arteried were performed.  

Please include all the modifiers to use.


----------



## 10marty (May 19, 2010)

I would code:

93510-26, 93543, 93545, 93539, 93540, 93555-26, 93556-26 for the cath.

For the abdominal angio depends on insurance.  For Medicare G0275, for private payors 75625-26.

Marty


----------



## dpeoples (May 21, 2010)

10marty said:


> I would code:
> 
> 93510-26, 93543, 93545, 93539, 93540, 93555-26, 93556-26 for the cath.
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## manda12 (May 22, 2010)

i also agree with the above! hope it helps!


----------

